# Cast Net



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Just returned my E-Z cast net becasuse it wasn't so E-Z..so, I'm going to get a regular cast net again...would like to pay medium price range instead of the cheapest ones..would it be worth it, and what's a good brand?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Get a Betts Blue or a Calusa. I used to have a Westcoast net and loved it. If you want to spend about $100, you can get a good one and I'll teach you how to throw if you want me to.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

There are good casting nets out there made of mono line and not cloth for under $50. So long s it does the job and the spread is wide enough. I like the 4 and 6' (8 and 12' spread).


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i have a cheap 4' (8' spread) that i use for the flats that i bought from walmart for $20 and its great

i also have a $300 12' (24ft spread) that i bought custom and its excellent if you need a wide spread and need it to sink very fast


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Nets*

I just went to Wal-Mart. I got a 7 foot diameter Super Spreader made by Filtec. That's all they have. I had a 8 foot diameter one before it got snagged in the rocks a week or so ago. I'm taking the 7 footer back, since it's way too small. I guess I'll just go back to the original 8 footer I had (same exact net). I'd rather get something just a little more expensive, IF it works better. But, i don't know if spending just $15 more or so would make any difference. I might be paying just for the name.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cast Nets*

Ok, their's a bait shop in town..TYZAC (made by Betts) $23.99 4 foot radius. Probably better than the $17 one at Wal-Mart (filtec series).


----------



## fllee (Jul 7, 2005)

*How bad is your old net torn up?*

If you liked it and were comfortable using it, would it be worth the effort to find someone who could mend it for you?

fllee


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

IMHO:

4' net = too small. It's nice and light, but fish swim out from under too easy.

6' net = a little too large. You can cover a lot of area, but it's harder to throw because of the extra weight. Unless you throw it perfect, you don't cover any more area than a decent 5' net. And you can't throw it as far. **Those damn mullet know EXACTLY how far you can throw it, and remain 1 foot outside that.**

5' net = perfect blend of weight, distance, consistent spread, and sink rate. Yessir, I'll stick with my 5' net.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Get something cheap so that you can learn on it and it won't break the bank if you throw it on the rocks or oysters. Once you get good, then buy a second net that you don't mind spending the extra cash on. Trust me, there's a world of difference between the $30 nets and the $200 nets.


----------



## Earl Brinn (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's a good site to help you throw the net . 


http://www.ausfish.com.au/castnet/


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*emanuel*

i belive i said those same words many posts back. Beating a dead horse here, we should have a smilie face with a bat beating a horse, just for threads like this...opcorn:


----------

